# I need a new PC (Update-I ordered it from Dell)



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2014)

...and I haven't got the vaguest notion as to what to look for. 


Lately I've been getting a pop up window telling me that Windows is not going to be sending me any more updates for my Windows XP system and after taking their test, my computer isn't compatible with Windows 8, so I need a new one. I don't want Windows 8 because I've heard its hard to run, so I want Windows 7. I don't need a new monitor or anything else, just the computer.

Can anyone tell me what to get as far as memory, etc. is concerned?


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 4, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

i have window's 8 it really isnt that hard to run like any new computer or new operatiing system it'll take some getting used to sure but i love it. i have a gateway with 1.5 terabytes and 8gb ram that i use for gaming and pretty much everything it's hooked up to my hdtv i would say because updates are getting larger and larger i would look for no less then a terabyte.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 4, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

What are your current specs/what isn't compatible with Windows 8? From what you said in the past, I think it might be that you do not have enough ram. It might be possible to just upgrade your ram.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 4, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I just got a new one. I have got no clue as to what is it though, I'm not a techy.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 4, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I had one of these before getting my new macbook air...

HP Pavilion Desktop p6520f

-AMD Athlon II 635 Quad-CoreProcessor
-6GB System Memory
-1TB Hard Drive 
-Windows 7 Premium 64-bit

Still runs just fine, would be better if I didn't add a few games to it or if I had done Windows/antivirus updates. I bought it in November of 2010. 

I only switched to a macbook because I wanted something portable and I like the magnetic charging port the macs have. I somehow manage to bend and break the other types of charging ports that all other laptops have. That and I didn't like the look of Windows 8...


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 4, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

Thats it! Thats the one! The Pavilion!


----------



## leigti (Apr 4, 2014)

*I need a new PC*

Does anybody have the MacBook air? I think that's what it's called I am not very techy. What do you think of it?


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I have the macbook air, but that's definitely not what Yvonne is looking into. It's awesome, but $1000+.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*



jaizei said:


> What are your current specs/what isn't compatible with Windows 8? From what you said in the past, I think it might be that you do not have enough ram. It might be possible to just upgrade your ram.



I can't find my original spec sheet, but in May of '12 a friend of mine removed an old, defective ram module (512 meg) and added new ram (1.5 gigabyte) Sorry if this doesn't make sense, as I wrote it down when he said what he was doing, and I really don't understand rams and gigs. At that time, he told me that I had two ram modules from the original. So I'm guessing that means I still have one of the original 512 megs plus the new 1.5 gigabytes he added. ?????? I remember that he told me at that time that there was space to add more.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

requirements for windows 8 :

Windows 8
If you want to run Windows 8 on your PC, here's what it takes:

Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2 (more info)

RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)

Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)

Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver

i think the reason why it can't support windows 8 is that your PC's motherboard or the Processor is not capable for processing or the Graphics Card is not supported


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

In the same boat, but have been advised to go with Windows 7 until I feel the need for a new computer. 

What a PITA!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

Oh boy...I don't know if this helps, but I found a sheet with foreign writing on it:

Dell Dimension 4700 with:

Pentium 4 processor 520
2.80GHz 800

1 GB dual channel

DDR2 SDRAM 1GB4 at 400 MHz (4x256M

So, looking at Shanu303's specs, my processor is ok, right?

So do you think I can just take MY computer in to a computer shop and ask for some extra memory and have them load me up with Windows 8? Sometimes I feel they take advantage of me because I'm such an ignoramus when it comes to computers.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I think they've made some changes/updates since I last used Window 8 but the interface wasn't "mouse friendly" (a side effect of making it touch screen friendly). Even though I have both Windows 7 & 8, I use 7 99% of the time. 




Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes I feel they take advantage of me because I'm such an ignoramus when it comes to computers.



It is because they do. 

Their labor cost plus markup on the parts they install for upgrading your computer might make it cheaper to just buy a new one.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*



Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy...I don't know if this helps, but I found a sheet with foreign writing on it:
> 
> Dell Dimension 4700 with:
> 
> ...



Like anything else, finding a computer repair-person you can trust is key. One of the things I'm hating about our upcoming move from Texas to North Carolina is having to find a new computer repair-person I can trust.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*



jaizei said:


> I think they've made some changes/updates since I last used Window 8 but the interface wasn't "mouse friendly" (a side effect of making it touch screen friendly). Even though I have both Windows 7 & 8, I use 7 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The friend that I've asked for help in the past used to be our IT man when I worked for Ma Bell. He's very good with computers, but I hate to feel like I'm taking advantage of him because all he charges me for is parts and won't take anything for labor. He's the one who told me that Windows 8 wasn't user friendly. He also is the one who suggested I could probably get a new computer for less than $500, so I took that to mean it would be better to buy a new one than to try to upgrade mine.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 6, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I typically only accept payment in food. 


For your use, I think the minimum should be something like:
-at least dual core processor, 2.4Ghz. Multiple cores can improve performance while multitasking whereas a higher speed can be advantageous for resource intense tasks. Most people benefit more from multiple cores than a faster speed. AMD is cheaper than Intel and I've never had problems. 
-4GB ram. More is better but 4GB is usually enough for most people/general use and can always be upgraded later.

CD drives are not always standard nowadays so if that is something you want you should check to make sure it's included.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

Thank you! I think I'm now armed and ready to shop.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 6, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

You could just get a tablet, you don't really need a computer anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

Yes I do. I can type about 65 or 70 wpm. Trying to hunt and peck on a small screen would make me crazy.


----------



## TigsMom (Apr 6, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I highly suggest whatever headache remedy you take, to go and make sure you have a fresh bottle. Like you, I held out on upgrades for as long as I possibly could. There is no way I'm upgrading to Windows 8. Although I do have to say that by the time I caved to Windows 7, I was ok (happier than I thought I'd be), that was after Windows 7 had been out for a year or so. I have however, through upgrades of multiple computers and softwares, told my hubby to just shoot me if I utter the words "upgrade". Headaches, screaming, tearing of hair from the roots, to adjust to UPGRADEs is not an upgrade, it's a flippin' nightmare that cost money! Keep in mind I have had alot of seriously heavy MONSTER graphics intensive files and software (which all had to be upgraded as well) and paid big bucks for customized computers to be built for me in the past to handle the heavy loads. Since then, windows pc's and their softwares have become alot better. HP Pavillion is holding up well for me now, but I dooooo need to get my pics off this unit and on a external hard drive to help free up speed and space. You are computer or typing speed savy and you want your computer to move as fast as your internet can handle right? So, while you're out shopping consider an external drive to store (if nothing else) pictures, if your a picture taking crazed person like me. Shop away! Remember that computer deals usually start in August or September for the "back to school" deals, so hang on to your money til then, but do the research now. I thought I was pretty tech savy, nervous over my smart phone which is still a tool I'm trying to learn, and found some cool new stuff I love. I turn to my kids now to show me stuff about this dang smart phone that's way smarter than me. Anyway, long ramble....I'd get a Windows 7 computer for sure, with quad or dual core, as much ram as I could find and a max of storage, along with an external drive for the bazillions of photo files. External drives are cheaper now, ooooh I need to ask for one for my Bday! That's what I NEED!lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

Well, I ordered my new computer from Dell today. My existing computer is a Dell and I'm happy with it, so I bought another one. Hopefully it will be fast enough to satisfy me. I didn't buy anything other than the computer. Now I'll have to figure out how to plug all my stuff into it...the monitor, keyboard, etc. It comes with a free software to move all my files to the new one, and I'll have to figure out how to do that too.

It's just like with tortoises...I don't keep Mediterraneans except Russians, so I'm not interested in learning anything about them. With the computer, all I do is type, save stuff, transfer pictures from my camera, the forum and email...so I'm not interested in learning any more than that. And I'm too old to bother with it.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 8, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

I'm not blame you Yvonne, but regarding the too old part, I just can not agree. You, what? 45, something like that? 

I am only use my computer for all work related things, then, Tortoise related things. That is it, I don't even have social network account like FB. 

Keep it simple is the how I look at is as the best way for me.

Glad that your new unit will come and serve not only you, and all of us too, the member of this great forum. 

Thanks. ..........I may just start another thread of: Thank you Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*



bouaboua said:


> .
> 
> Thanks. ..........I may just start another thread of: Thank you Yvonne



Oh, please...***Yvonne turns her head to the side and blushes***...you're embarrassing me!


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 8, 2014)

*RE: I need a new PC*

"YOU MAKE ME INKKKK!"


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2014)

So I ordered my new Dell computer and it will be delivered on or around the 27th. Now I've been thinking about how to transfer my old computer to the new one. I have a very old version of Microsoft Office, and I'm sure the new Windows 7 is not going to be compatible with transferring my old WORD documents. So, am I going to have to buy a new version of Microsoft Office? Please help me walk through:

I get the new computer along with the free software that transfers the old data

I log onto the internet through IE, which the computer comes with, and I download my favorite, Google Chrome and Mozilla Thunderbird

Then I go to the Microsoft web site and buy/download the latest version of Microsoft Office.

Now I think I'm ready to transfer all my old data. I think the free software comes with a cable, so I'm assuming I just hook up the cable and play the software?

Will I need anything else besides Microsoft Office before I try to transfer my old data?


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not a computer person, but I know that you can save Word documents (from ANY version) and it'll load onto the new one. It might tak a while to load, but it'll show.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tiffany is write about the word document.... the newer version supports docs made using older ones.... and the cable you might have to buy separately or you can use the ETHERNET cable used in connecting internet modems to the computer.... the tool that will be used to migrate is the "Windows Easy Transfer"... it'll help you migrate your old pc to the new one...one other way is if you have external storage then you can transfer all your files on that and then on to the new pc


----------

